# Spring Harvest Approaches...



## Boatboy24 (Feb 7, 2017)

Wasn't planning on doing anything this Spring, though I may be convinced to try something from South Africa.

Got an email from Harford Vineyard stating that SA orders will be available beginning the 10th, and Chilean by the end of the month.

What's everyone doing?


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 7, 2017)

Never got that email, I must be "off" the list again. I might try either a Syrah or Carmenere bucket with a lug grapes or just grapes. Possibly a Muscat bucket if I have the funds. Getting to the point where I only have room to make a batch or two in the Spring and Fall. My newly re-found love of making beer is helping to keep me away from my red wine so it can age properly. I haven't had a glass of wine for two weeks, though I may break that "fast" tonight.


----------



## AZMDTed (Feb 7, 2017)

Jim, Craig,
I'm counting on you guys to make some this spring so that I can tag along and follow your lead as I learn a new phase of wine making. Reading your past posts I see that you guys have done juice buckets with a lug or two grapes as well. I'm going to shoot for doing that this spring with Chilean Cab or a Cab blend. Do you guys know of any good links with tutorials on doing juice buckets and grapes?


----------



## Johnd (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm going to do a spring batch this year, but think I'm going to stay in the US to do it. Kinda been toying with getting 4 or 5 frozen must buckets of pinot noir and keeping it light during the spring........


----------



## jburtner (Feb 7, 2017)

Would love to do some chardonnay for spring if anyone has recommendation for fresh pressed juice. 

Thanks!
-jb


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 7, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Never got that email, I must be "off" the list again.



It came last week. Was an announcement about upcoming events. Way, way down at the bottom was a little blurb about Chile and SA.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 7, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> It came last week. Was an announcement about upcoming events. Way, way down at the bottom was a little blurb about Chile and SA.


Ah, I did get that one. Guess I should read them the whole way, eh?



AZMDTed said:


> Jim, Craig,
> I'm counting on you guys to make some this spring so that I can tag along and follow your lead as I learn a new phase of wine making. Reading your past posts I see that you guys have done juice buckets with a lug or two grapes as well. I'm going to shoot for doing that this spring with Chilean Cab or a Cab blend. Do you guys know of any good links with tutorials on doing juice buckets and grapes?


@Boatboy24 is a living and breathing tutorial, so I'm sure if you start up a thread when you get your juices/grapes, he'll be along for the ride. If he doesn't order anything he won't have anything better to do but help us 

The only thing I worry about with the juice and buckets is that the buckets usually come with the first shipment. Some times certain varieties of grapes come on a different "boat" or shipment. I plan on reading over the emails Harford sent the past couple of years and see if there is a pattern. That's why I may just make all grapes and forgo the bucket since I don't have a freezer I can hold the bucket in until the grapes would come if they were in a later shipment. Harford may be willing to hold a bucket in their cooler, but last year I think my Pinot Grigios had already started to ferment by the time I got them.


----------



## zadvocate (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm going to do some grapes but not sure what. Either Syrah, merlot or Pinot . I was also going to do a bucket of white. CFP winemakers in Pittsburgh will have the Chileans coming in end of April I believe.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 9, 2017)

@Boatboy24 What are the dates for Harford generally? I'm planning a trip to MD / DC this spring break so would live to coordinate driving a number of buckets back to Nashville if timing would work..

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 9, 2017)

jburtner said:


> @Boatboy24 What are the dates for Harford generally? I'm planning a trip to MD / DC this spring break so would live to coordinate driving a number of buckets back to Nashville if timing would work..
> 
> Cheers!
> -jb



Usually very, very late April or the first part of May.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 9, 2017)

Just placed an order w/L'uva Bella for a Malbec Chilean bucket and a Voignier Chilean bucket. Have had some good Sauv Blanc's in the past. May look around in the 'burgh for something from SA as well.


----------



## jburtner (Feb 10, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Usually very, very late April or the first part of May.



Ahhh Thanks - It would need to be a special trip in that case...

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## heatherd (Feb 10, 2017)

I have so much in progress and on deck that I think I'll skip SA and Chile this year and wait for fall again. 

I'm back-sweetening 12 gallons of Traminette today, and bottling soon, which should give me some room to uncork and try treating my SA Pinotage with Reduless for stinkiness (crossing my fingers that will improve it). Then I'll be making final acid adjustments and back-sweetening my 13 gallons of Muscat Canelli soon. Can't wait to taste them all before bottling!


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 10, 2017)

heatherd said:


> I have so much in progress and on deck that I think I'll skip SA and Chile this year and wait for fall again.
> 
> I'm back-sweetening 12 gallons of Traminette today, and bottling soon, which should give me some room to uncork and try treating my SA Pinotage with Reduless for stinkiness (crossing my fingers that will improve it). Then I'll be making final acid adjustments and back-sweetening my 13 gallons of Muscat Canelli soon. Can't wait to taste them all before bottling!



Was just reading Wiki info on the Pinotage and now have second thoughts. Not a good write-up for the signature grape!! :< Might give the Shiraz a shot:>


----------



## heatherd (Feb 10, 2017)

Floandgary said:


> Was just reading Wiki info on the Pinotage and now have second thoughts. Not a good write-up for the signature grape!! :< Might give the Shiraz a shot:>



I think there are great Pinotages in this world and some people like it, some don't. I bought several different bottles to taste before I committed to doing this all-grape batch from Harford, and liked them. But my batch does not taste or smell like those. 

I read a bunch about Pinotage afterwards, and found that many of them have an off-taste that is common even in higher-quality commercial wines, and people commonly put a clean penny in the wine glass to resolve it.
https://winestars.wordpress.com/2009/10/15/putting-pennies-in-your-wine/ 

So I'll try Reduless and see how it goes. I'll post here and let everyone know.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 10, 2017)

heatherd said:


> I have so much in progress and on deck that I think I'll skip SA and Chile this year and wait for fall again.



I have no empty carboys right now (though I have a WS Amarone that needs to be bottled). If there is an intriguing SA offering, I'm on it. Otherwise, I'm good until fall. Still need to fit in 2 LR whites and a LR Rose somewhere. My kit barrel may need to sit with Acidulated, Sulfited water for a few months after the 3 Country Cab comes out.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 10, 2017)

heatherd said:


> I have so much in progress and on deck that I think I'll skip SA and Chile this year and wait for fall again.





Boatboy24 said:


> If there is an intriguing SA offering, I'm on it. Otherwise, I'm good until fall.



Ah, more grapes for me! I know @jgmann67 will be too busy too. Maybe the price will come down for lack of demand.


----------



## Bodenski (Feb 10, 2017)

Since I've only been at this hobby for about 6 months, I'm thinking about just picking up the juice. Grapes sounds interesting, but higher risk for me than I should probably be tackling right now. 

Are the red grape juice buckets just juice, or are they frozen must containing skins, etc? I think I want to try something simple like a Pinot Noir or a chardonnay. I'm just curious if I'll get 5 gallons of juice or 5 gallons of must that will yield 3 gallons of juice after pressing. (I think some of the other sellers of frozen must do that. Wasn't sure what the Harford Winery folks normally sell.)


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 10, 2017)

Bodenski said:


> Since I've only been at this hobby for about 6 months, I'm thinking about just picking up the juice. Grapes sounds interesting, but higher risk for me than I should probably be tackling right now.
> 
> Are the red grape juice buckets just juice, or are they frozen must containing skins, etc? I think I want to try something simple like a Pinot Noir or a chardonnay. I'm just curious if I'll get 5 gallons of juice or 5 gallons of must that will yield 3 gallons of juice after pressing. (I think some of the other sellers of frozen must do that. Wasn't sure what the Harford Winery folks normally sell.)



Their juice buckets are all juice, some solids in the bottom from settling. That's why for the reds I usually try and get one of the 18 lb lugs of grapes and put them in a paint strainer bag to add some color and nose. I did a Pinot Noir last Spring and it tastes pretty good, just not planning to bottle until 18 mos to 2 years. One word of caution, most times the buckets all come in at the same time, but sometimes certain varieties of the grapes lag behind a week or two. I've been lucky so far in that they have all come in at the same time. They will let you swap varieties some of the time, especially if you are a good customer like @Boatboy24 .


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 10, 2017)

Aw, shucks. I am only a good customer because they are a great vendor.


----------

